# collegamento pc tramite crossover

## mcvash

Ciao a tutti, ho comprato una scheda di rete (perfetamente riconosciuta) e un cavo incrociato, per poter collegare il mio portatile al desktop. Sul portatile ho installato gentoo mentre sul desktop la mandrake (a caso ho solo un 56k.....) che comunque penso di cambiare appena ho tempo con una debian o una slack. Ora sapete dirmi cosa devo configurare per fare questa rete? (sono un esordiente totale in questo campo, ma mi incuriosice molto) oppure magari un howto semplice e magari in italiano? 

grazie mille a tutti per il disturbo.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In gentoo dovresti configurare il file /etc/conf.d/net assegnargli un ip una netmask. Su mandrake la stessa cosa, cioe' assegnargli un ip della stessa classe, solo che non so il file di conf (mi pare che harddrake si puo' fare).

Esempio:

```
gentoo   ip=192.168.0.1 netmask=255.255.255.0

mandrake ip=192.168.0.2 netmask=255.255.255.0
```

Per vedere se poi fare da gentoo

```
ping 192.168.0.2
```

e da mandrake

```
ping 192.168.0.1
```

Questo comando deve risponderti qualcosa come

```
PING bestia (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from bestia (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.362 ms

64 bytes from bestia (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.178 ms

64 bytes from bestia (192.168.0.2): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.184 ms
```

----------

## mcvash

Allora, in /etc/conf.d/net di gentoo ho aggiunto questa riga (il resto era commentato)

```

gentoo   ip=192.168.0.1 netmask=255.255.255.0 

```

e con harddrake, ho configurato la mandrake.

Pero' quando effettuo il ping mi dice: connect: Network is unreachable.

Sia con gentoo che con la mk. 

Ho provato ad usare dhcpd, ma lavora, e non succede nulla.... che puo' essere?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Allora, in /etc/conf.d/net di gentoo ho aggiunto questa riga (il resto era commentato)
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoo   ip=192.168.0.1 netmask=255.255.255.0 
> ...

 

No quello era un esempio. La riga che devi aggiungere e'

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

e il resto commentato[/code]

----------

## shev

Consiglio, come ho detto in un altro topic, gli Appunti di informatica libera di Giacomini. Tra i vari tomi trovi questo che oltre a spiegarti come configurare la tua linux box ti da un'infarinatura generale sulle reti e i protocolli, facendoti capire cosa stai facendo. Già, perchè imho è inutile sapere di dover scrivere una determinata riga in un file di config se poi non sai quale sia il suo significato, perchè devi assegnare quei determinati numeri, etc.

----------

## mcvash

grazie mille, l'avevo letto, ma non ci avevo capito molto....  :Embarassed: 

Ora dovrei aver configurato il tutto, solo che su gentoo continua a dirmi:

Network is unreachable. 

di solito uso dhcpd per collegarmi a fastweb e non ho problemi (dhcpd lo lancio manualmente). Ma per collegarei 2 pc?

Purtroppo avevo bisogno di trasferire dei dati, ma sono sotto esami, e non ho molto tempo per studiarmi le varie reti e protocolli....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Adesso provo un po', poi magari vi sapro' dire.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Ora dovrei aver configurato il tutto, solo che su gentoo continua a dirmi:
> 
> Network is unreachable. 

 

Ma hai una o due schede di rete (dimmi come e' impostata la macchina gentoo)? Puoi anche associare 2 interfaccie alla stessa scheda di rete.

----------

## randomaze

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora dovrei aver configurato il tutto, solo che su gentoo continua a dirmi:
> 
> Network is unreachable. 
> ...

 

Posta l'output dei comandi:

```

#ifconfig -a

#route

```

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Posta l'output dei comandi:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

allora: quello della mandrake:

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:7B:05:C6:0A

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:65 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:11525 (11.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0x3000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:102 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7146 (6.9 Kb)  TX bytes:7146 (6.9 Kb)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.1.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

quello di gentoo:

```

# ifconfig

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

```

Ora, il route della mandrake l'ho fatto io, ma non ero sicuro che fosse giusto, quindi non l'ho inserito anche in gentoo.

Poi in gentoo mi manca tutta la parte della eth0, che invece ho con la mandrake, il problema dovrebbe essere questo?

 *Quote:*   

> Ma hai una o due schede di rete (dimmi come e' impostata la macchina gentoo)? Puoi anche associare 2 interfaccie alla stessa scheda di rete.
> 
> 

 

La macchina gentoo e' il potratile con una sola scheda di rete, la mandrake e' il fisso, con una sola scheda di rete.....

Come faccio ad avere 2 interfacce?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Poi in gentoo mi manca tutta la parte della eth0, che invece ho con la mandrake, il problema dovrebbe essere questo?

 

hai montato il modulo? se no lspci che ti da?

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> La macchina gentoo e' il potratile con una sola scheda di rete, la mandrake e' il fisso, con una sola scheda di rete.....
> 
> Come faccio ad avere 2 interfacce?

 

Faccio l'esempio se un interfaccia va con dhcp e l'atra e' statica. Sempre in /etc/conf.d/net metti

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"  #interfaccia di base 

alias_eth0="192.168.0.1" #seconda interfaccia con la stessa scheda
```

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai montato il modulo? se no lspci che ti da?
> 
> 

 

Il modulo e' montato, infatti per utilizzare internet basta che lancio dhcpd.....

Per collegare i 2 pc, devono essere entrambe le schede statiche, o posso utilizzare dhcpd?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Per collegare i 2 pc, devono essere entrambe le schede statiche, o posso utilizzare dhcpd?

 

Puoi fare sia uno che l'altro. Se sono statiche sa che numero gli hai assegnato tu.

----------

## mcvash

Ho fatto altri tentativi ma non funziona nulla...... ho dato il comando:

```

route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
```

ma dice:

SIOCADDRT: Network is down.

Come faccio a farlo partire senza utilizzare dhcpd (che non mi funziona con il crossover)?

Magari mi manca qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel, ma mi sembra strano, visto che la eth0 con fastweb funziona....

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> Ho fatto altri tentativi ma non funziona nulla...... ho dato il comando:
> 
> ```
> 
> route add -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
> ...

 

E' vero mi ero dimenticato che li colleghi con un crossover. Comunque in gento metti quello che ti ho detto (iface_eth0="dhcp" e alias_eth0="192.168.0.2) e poi /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart. In mandrake ho visto che va con l'ip 192.168.0.1.

----------

## mcvash

Ok, qualcosina comincia ad andare, dopo aver modificato un po' i file, provato ad inserire alcuni comandi, ora i 2 ip funzionano, cioè, se da gentoo che è 192.168.0.2 pingo questo ip, lo trova, ed idem con la mk.

Il problema è che non riesco a pingare gli ip da un pc ad un altro, in pratica non si vedono......

il messaggio che mi restituisce è:

```
PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.2 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 3024ms

, pipe 3

```

Ora, non so' piu' che fare.... pero' mi è venuto un sospetto, che magari il cavo non sia fatto come dio comanda (penso sia strano, in quanto gli ho richiesto un crossover, e siccome non c'erano disponibili è andato sul retro a prepararmelo). E' possibile che sia altro?

----------

## cerri

Fai un ifconfig -a su entrambe le macchine e posta il risultato.

Inoltre: riesci a vedere i colori dei connettori? Puoi dirli?

----------

## mcvash

allora, l' ifconfig -a di gentoo è:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0D:CC:AD:50

       BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xb000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

mentre i colori dell' uscita sono da sinistra: arancio arancio verde azzurro bianco marrone verde marrone.

della mdk:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:06:7B:05:C6:0A

          inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:161 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:240 (240.0 b)  TX bytes:26785 (26.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:12 Base address:0x3000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:185 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:185 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:13414 (13.0 Kb)  TX bytes:13414 (13.0 Kb)

```

----------

## cerri

I colori dei connettori non devono avere lo stesso ordine. Cmq la box gentoo non è configurata.

----------

## randomaze

ma la linea:

```

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

la hai messa nel file /etc/init.d/net della gentoo  :Question: 

e dopo, sempre nella gentoo, hai dato il comando:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0

```

 :Question: 

Se si, puoi dire che output ti ha dato?

cerri dice: corretto l'ip

----------

## mcvash

Le righe non commentate nel file /etc/conf.d/net sono:

iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

alias_eth0="192.168.0.2"

(quella dhcpd l'ho commentata per ora, se no non fungeva nulla)

era questo che chiedevi?

```

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

 * Bringing eth0 up...                                                 [ ok ]

  *   Adding aliases...

   *     eth0:0...

   SIOCSIFADDR: File exists

   SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address                   [ ok ]
```

----------

## cerri

Togli l'alias.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> alias_eth0="192.168.0.2"

 

La seconda riga commentala non ti serve. Ti serve soltanto se vuoi dargli due interfaccie diverse alla scheda (nel senso due interfaccie diverse due ip diversi).

----------

## cerri

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> La seconda riga commentala non ti serve. Ti serve soltanto se vuoi dargli due interfaccie diverse alla scheda (nel senso due interfaccie diverse due ip diversi).

 

No, l'alias serve ad assegnare più ip alla stessa interfaccia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> No, l'alias serve ad assegnare più ip alla stessa interfaccia.

 

Si mi sono espresso con non dico cosa. Comunque e' quello che volevo dire.

----------

## randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> cerri dice: corretto l'ip

 

 :Embarassed:  grazie!

----------

## mcvash

modificando il file come avete detto voi, quando facciio:

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

risponde con solo:

* Bringing IP routing table                                                    [ok]

e questo dovrebbe essere corretto.....

eppure quando provo a pingare da un ip ad un altro non funziona ancora.....

grazie

----------

## randomaze

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> modificando il file come avete detto voi, quando facciio:
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
> risponde con solo:
> ...

 

Se, sempbra corretto.

Potresti postare ancora gli output (dopo il restart della eth0) di:

```

#ifconfig -a

#route

```

 :Question: 

----------

## mcvash

Ho fatto come hai detto (con la macchina gentoo)

prima del restart della eth0)

```

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0D:CC:AD:50

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xb000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

```

dopo il restart della eth0:

```

# route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        portatile.pazif 255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

# ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:0D:CC:AD:50

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xb000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

----------

## randomaze

Se la mdk é la 192.168.0.1 e il comando route ha un output analogo la configurazione di rete mi pare corretta.

Che errore ti da?

Sei sicuro che il cavo é crossed?

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che errore ti da? 
> 
> 

 

```

$ ping 192.168.0.2

PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.0.2 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 4023ms

, pipe 3

```

Questo è con la mdk, ma con gentoo l'errore è identico.....

 *Quote:*   

> Sei sicuro che il cavo é crossed?

 

Non ho mai avuto a che fare con cavi ethernet, e men che meno crossover, ma l'ho richiesto espressamente al negozziante (che puo' anche aver sbagliato a farlo.....)

comunque i colori sono (da sinistra):

1° entrata/uscita           2° uscita/entrata

verde                          arancio

verde                          arancio

arancio                        verde    

marrone                       azzurro

marrone                       azzurro   

arancio                        marrone

azzurro                        verde  

azzurro                        marrone

p.s. entrata/uscita l' ho chiamato così, percheè non mi veniva in mente nessun altro nome  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mcvash

Scusate, ho visto che non me li ha formattati come si deve..... comunque quelli a sinistra sono i cavetti della 1° uscita, quelli a destra della 2°

----------

## MyZelF

Di solito sulle schede di rete c'è un led che segnala la presenza del link, hai verificato se quando connetti il cavo ad entrambi i pc si accende qualcosa?

Se il led c'è ma non si accende quasi sicuramente è un problema hardware o del cavo.

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> Di solito sulle schede di rete c'è un led che segnala la presenza del link, hai verificato se quando connetti il cavo ad entrambi i pc si accende qualcosa?
> 
> Se il led c'è ma non si accende quasi sicuramente è un problema hardware o del cavo.

 

Infatti questo è un motivo per cui penso che il cavo sia corretto......

la scheda sul portatile sono sicuro funzioni, quella sul fisso è nuova (quindi spero funzioni....)

Quando collego le due schede con questo cavo, entrambi i led si accendono, quindi penso funzioni tutto via hardware.....

----------

## MyZelF

Chipset realtek? Se sì, dai un'occhiata qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131011#828344

e ai post linkati.

Se hai sotto mano il live CD di gentoo (o una knoppix) prova a vedere se facendo il boot da quello e impostando la rete riesci a pingare l'altra macchina.

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Chipset realtek? Se sì, dai un'occhiata qui:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131011#828344
> ...

 

Hai proprio ragione.....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Marca: ‎Realtek

Bus: ‎PCI

Identificazione bus: ‎10ec:8139

Posizione sul bus: ‎0:c:0

Descrizione: ‎RTL-8139

Modulo: ‎8139too

Classe dei supporti: ‎NETWORK_ETHERNET

Adesso pero' mi viene da piangere..... ricompilare il kernel su una mandrake...... ma non dovrebbe fare tutto da sola?

adesso quasi quasi piallo tutto e ci metto una debian, slack, oppure gentoo (56k, ma flat.... se lo faccio andare di notte)

Comunque basterebbe disabilitare l'acpi oppure passare al 2.6 giusto?

----------

## MyZelF

In teoria sì, ma per tagliare la testa al toro ed escludere malfunzionamenti hardware o del cablaggio, puoi provare prima con un live CD.

Credo mandrake fornisca aggiornamenti per il kernel via Mandrake Update (urpm), se trovi problematica la ricompilazione.

----------

## mcvash

era solo per non dover scaricare i sorgenti.....

comunque ora provo a installare la debian, poi vi dico

ciao

----------

